# Grizzly GO758 Bench Mill



## FP55 (Dec 27, 2022)

I recently was browsing on Grizzly's website and noticed that their GO758 Mill is now priced at $1795.00. Wow! Back in late 2015 when they were closing their store in Muncy,Pa. I purchased one for $760.00 out the door there, Pa. Sales Tax included. I know it was a special sale price due to closing and I had to drive there to pick it up(just gasoline and time,maybe $50.00 for fuel then) I do not recall what it was listed for in the catalog at that time. I completly understand that since then there were tarrifs added to imports,transportation cost increases,inflation,etc. Just a little shocked, I feel like Rip Van Winkle! The machine has performed very well with no problems other than the head would tilt when taking long and probably too deep "X" cuts. I tracked it down to the casting that the head swivels on. It was not machined very well and had poor surface area contact with the head. It looked like they used a fly cutter and was in a hurry,not real smooth. It was under warranty and after contacting them about it they sent me a replacement casting that had been finished better than the original. Also the machine does not have a lot of vertical clearence between the table and spindle. I found that it helps to use "stubby drill bits" and a vise with a low profile when drilling.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Dec 27, 2022)

In 2016 when I bought my G0731 I paid $3500 and it is now $4995
Inflation and tariffs are eating us alive.


----------

